
HTC doubles down on VR headsets and blockchain phones - sanefive
https://decrypt.co/15234/htc-doubles-down-on-vr-headsets-and-blockchain-phones
======
pretfood
Fuck VR, it's all about blockchain.

~~~
timcc50
Are you kidding me? VR is the best

~~~
verdverm
BR, Blockchain Reality, compress your acronyms on a DLT, earn rewards to spend
on virtual real estate

